# 3PP Release New 3PP Release! System Architecture: Motif Classes!



## timespike (Monday at 4:49 AM)

From the mind of master Level Up designer Rachel Williamson (a.k.a @Steampunkette ) comes the first System Architecture title: Motif Classes!

System Architecture spots innovative new design that stretches the Level Up system in exciting new ways, and this time we have a new way to build character: the Motif Class!

Have you ever wished to play an advanced character concept right out of the gate? Are you tired of waiting 'til well into your adventuring career to get character-defining abilities that would let you play the character you want at level 1..? Then this is the product for you!

Introducing Motif Classes! 8 level concept-classes that allow you to start as a gish or a gambler, that give you a whole new way to enjoy Level Up's rich character creation systems!

This product will introduce you to seven stunning concepts!
*The Dirgesinger (Bard/Warlock)
*The Gambler (Marshal/Rogue)
*The Lancer (Adept/Fighter)
*The Leyline Master (Druid/Wizard)
*The Pious Protector (Cleric/Herald)
*The Runespell Rager (Berserker/Warlock)
*The Spellslinger (Ranger/Sorcerer

Also included in this product is the Arcane Artillery Combat Tradition! Give this quasi-magical combat tradition to your Spellslingers, Rangers, Rogues, and even Fighters for new and interesting ways to strike your enemies from afar!






With the OGL nonsense going on, I don't know how long this will be available, but I couldn't live with myself _not_ releasing it. This is a super cool concept. It's also the largest PMG release to date at 40 pages! And if we _do_ get to continue long term, you haven't seen the last of this idea!









						System Architecture: Motif Classes (A5E) - Purple Martin Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

System Architecture: Motif Classes (A5E) - From the mind of master Level Up designer Rachel Williamson comes the first System Architecture title: Motif Classes! Sy




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## xiphumor (Monday at 5:47 AM)

Thank you! I’ve been excited to see this for a long time, and I hope the OGL situation resolves itself quickly and fortunately.


----------



## Steampunkette (Monday at 12:34 PM)

The only reason I didn't buy a copy is I got one for free as a writer...


----------



## VenerableBede (Monday at 2:34 PM)

I might be a little biased, speaking as a writer, but y’all are going to LOVE this!


----------



## Micah Sweet (Monday at 4:00 PM)

Looking forward to reading it!


----------

